# 89 hardbody brake upgrade



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

What OEM options are there for a 2wd 2.4? I've heard either the Pathy or the v6 HB. If I use those calipers and bracket do i need to use the rotors as well or are they the same size?


----------



## CARCOOL (Jul 7, 2009)

*REPLY TO OEM OPTIONS*

y DONT U PLACE UR PROBLEM AT www.utopartsway.com ,they might guide u the proper way.


----------



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok,kew. I'll chek them out.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

go with the v6 hb or pathy that is 2wd..

and yes the rotors must come with...


----------



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

I really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

4x4, v6 and all pathfinders use the dual piston calipers and the slightly larger rotors!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

zanegrey said:


> go with the v6 hb or pathy that is 2wd..
> 
> and yes the rotors must come with...


Hey zanegrey,

Can you elaborate on that swap? What else do you have to change? Can you use the original spindles? I’m a little nervous about that ABS thing on the rear axle. I would certainly like to upgrade the stopping power on my ‘97 2X4 but don’t want to cause other problems.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes on oem spindles..

if you are going to bring over the abs then everything has to come with it...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might also go with steel braided hoses and a aggresive pad


----------

